# Remote island life



## deleted14783 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello community 

I'm kind of new here and I'd like to ask you if you guys have ever had an experience with living on a remote island ( with a very low population, < 300 ). Are there any islands you can recommend or do you at least have an idea where I might start looking ? I'm looking for something in Asia ( Indonesia / Japan ) but it can also be in Europe. Any part of America or Afrika is of no interest to me.

My only source of information is Pocket Atlas of Remote Islands : Fifty Isnalds I Have not Visited and Never Will and I was hoping some of you could maybe point me to other sources of info.
Thanks !


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 16, 2015)

Moved to "general banter".

I wish we had enough island dwellers to justify an "island living" forum.

Why are you looking for an island with such a low population?


----------



## deleted14783 (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm not really sure if I can explain the reasons as to why I'm looking for such island since it's a mix of my private life and my idealism. 

Lets just say that I want an advanture. I've been to a lot of places, and I've seen a lot of people ( probably less than many of you but still far more than I ever thought I would ) and I just want to change the way I live for some period of time and I find remote islands to be the best thing I can possibly get.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 17, 2015)

ide assume theres certainly a few of them out there with populations around that, but i would doubt that many people live there full time and or dont also work there. it seems like a remote place with that few people would be extremly expensive to live because of the cost of having things brought by boat to the island to sell to the people living there. with a bit of googling i found out that a bag of lays classic potatoe chips is 5.99 in alaska, that same bag is about 2 bucks in the lower 48. 

my knowledge is pretty slim about asia or europe i would just think that if this was something you were interested in doing that yer best bet would be to find a island that has nobody on it, and in a climate that you can grow yer own food and have to rely very little on other people.


----------



## deleted14783 (Nov 17, 2015)

The plan is to grow my own food and take care of myself without others, and so far I've never had any problems in doing that. The only thing I'm being paranoid about is the wildlife which can be deadly in some parts of the world. That and many other things which I have not yet encountered on my journeys is the main reason as to why I want the island to be populated. I'm not trying to be Robinson Crusoe, I'm just trying to live by myself. The reason why I chose Asia / Europe is simply because of the climate and my knowledge of those culture. I'm planning on living 'there' for at least 10 months.

Anywayz, this trip has been planned for a long time and won't be happening in at least next 1.5 ( planned for summer 2017 ) years that's why I'm still open to any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Thistle (Nov 21, 2015)

There are plenty of islands with less than 300 people in Scotland. Very few deadly animals in the UK. Asps and spiders tend to be as bad as it gets. 

Some of the islands on the west coast are in the gulf stream so have a fairly mild climate compared to the rest of Scotland. Check out Argyll and Bute.


----------



## deleted14783 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you so much !


----------



## deleted14783 (Nov 28, 2015)

I have to admit these islands look extreamly good and have just about everything I was looking for. Once again thank you ! So far these have been put on my top 3 list to go


----------



## Thistle (Nov 29, 2015)

Let me know how you like it if you move there. We've been thinking about moving up that way in a couple of years - though to an island that has a few more people than 300.

The Greek Islands also look good, though who knows if they will still be part of the EU by the time we're ready to go.


----------

